# Ré-installation Léopard 10.5 sans CD ??



## krow (2 Février 2011)

J'aurais voulue savoir si il y a possibilité de réinstaller Léopard 10.5 sans CD (un peu comme sur windows) 
Merki ^^


----------



## boddy (2 Février 2011)

Bonjour,

Aucune possibilité.
Le DVD d'installation, si ma mémoire est bonne, à la sortie de Léopard se vendait à moins de 30  ; tu dois pouvoir le trouver à un prix raisonnable sur le net ou chez Apple


----------



## christophe2312 (2 Février 2011)

snow leo a 29 oui, mais leo c est 129


----------



## MaStock (2 Février 2011)

krow a dit:


> J'aurais voulue savoir si il y a possibilité de réinstaller Léopard 10.5 sans CD (un peu comme sur windows)
> Merki ^^



Peux-tu préciser ? S'agit-il de réinstaller le système *sans posséder* le cd d'installation ou de réinstaller le système *sans pouvoir utiliser* le cd d'installation (parce que, par exemple, ton lecteur cd est foutu) ?


----------



## krow (4 Février 2011)

MaStock a dit:


> Peux-tu préciser ? S'agit-il de réinstaller le système *sans posséder* le cd d'installation ou de réinstaller le système *sans pouvoir utiliser* le cd d'installation (parce que, par exemple, ton lecteur cd est foutu) ?



Alors disons sans possession du Cd car le mec qui me l'as échanger contre un PC n'as pas put me les donnés pour le moment et vue mon problème (voir "Blocage Finder") je voulais juste savoir car je suis photographe et j'ai besoin de travailler dessus sans problème


----------



## mistik (4 Février 2011)

On trouve encore dans certains magasins tel Cultura des Mac os X 10.5 (Leopard) ... à 129 


----------



## Onmac (4 Février 2011)

mistik a dit:


> On trouve encore dans certains magasins tel Cultura des Mac os X 10.5 (Leopard) ... à 129 



J'habite dans le Nord, et un magasin cultura fait une promo dessus à 10.... Va voir dans un magasins proche des chez toi des fois que.... 

Bonne chance


----------

